# Fluval 305 noisy?



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

I just bought a Fluval 305 yesterday and got it running last night. It was completely silent up until this morning. Now it has an impeller rattle, is this normal? It isn't really loud but you can definitely hear it while watching TV.

I pulled it apart tonight and can't see anything wrong with the impeller shaft or the impeller itself.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
could it have been air,as this can cause a rattle,if possible you could always
order a replacement impella,as they do wear in time.


----------



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

I forgot to mention that it's brand new.


----------



## Guko (Apr 8, 2010)

is it to late to return it to the store and replace it? See if there is air in it and try getting it all out. You might have to re-prime the lines in the filter. Fill it up with water and shake out all the air bubbles... 

this might be a dumb question but is water coming out of it at all while its making the noise?


----------



## Mr Fishy (May 4, 2010)

Guko said:


> is it to late to return it to the store and replace it? See if there is air in it and try getting it all out. You might have to re-prime the lines in the filter. Fill it up with water and shake out all the air bubbles...
> 
> this might be a dumb question but is water coming out of it at all while its making the noise?


I did all of that and it's still a little rattly, it's pumping just fine though. 

Maybe I'm just expecting it to be completely silent and it never will be?


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Check for vibration, pick up the unit while its on and see if the noise stops?

My two cents.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
you may have a faulty one,because i never hear mine,apart from when there are bubbles
where i've re-filled after cleaning,or if i've not cleaned the impellor propperly.
if it is still within your rights to return then do it,there are times when faulty filters
make it onto the market.


----------

